# PEPSI and Pfizer Corp announce new beverage......



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Pfizer Corp is making the announcement today that VIAGRA will soon be available in liquid form and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use "as is", or as a mixer. 

Pepsi's proposed ad campaign claims: "It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one." Obviously we can no longer call this a "soft drink". 
This additive gives new meaning to the names of cocktails, highballs and just a good old fashioned stiff drink. 

Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of "Mount And Do".


----------

